# MWRACING B324R Bee-R Build



## canadaGTR (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey.. long story short. I got a bee-r kit from usa, and now almost finished the build. here is some build pics:
day 1









































day 2










































The pic below shows how the sideskirt looks like it needs a flat surface not a GTR widebody surface to fit properly.


































day 3

Today C-unit and I got the hood to close firmly.. took some section removal of the hoods hook area for the latch. and got both front fenders mounted and spaced securely.


tell me what you think so far...


----------



## canadaGTR (Nov 22, 2006)

day 4


























day 5

Ok.. nearly finished.

not bad for 2 weeks of PT work.

two videos... and alot of pics.
YouTube - Bee Racing R32 to R34 Conversion Kit mwracing
YouTube - Bee Racing R32 to R34 Conversion Kit mwracing pt 2


----------



## blue32 (Jan 3, 2007)

looks well, will look even better when painted, what colour you going for?


----------



## canadaGTR (Nov 22, 2006)

blue32 said:


> looks well, will look even better when painted, what colour you going for?


well, keeping things simple, either black or midnight purple.


----------



## Zabijak (Jul 9, 2007)

Looks great! How much was the kit?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Think you have ruined a nice GTR. :bawling: 

The way you have done the rear wheelarches is not really good quality,the fitting of hood and front fenders looks like there is a big gap.......

The car with the kit installed looks fine:thumbsup: ,but its the small things that count(for me).

Alex


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

wow thanks for the sharing the pictures 
keep them coming


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

EvolutionVI said:


> Think you have ruined a nice GTR. :bawling:
> 
> The way you have done the rear wheelarches is not really good quality
> .......its the small things that count(for me).
> ...


Totally agree, it looks like you got pacman in to do the job!


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

it's different...its different...


----------



## Racer GT-R (Nov 15, 2006)

That's not a genuine Bee-R 324 kit, just a dodgy fake - Hence the poor fit... 
Panels are probably painted matt black so whoever buys can't easily see imperfections till it's too late.


----------



## shafster (Aug 22, 2005)

looking good so far. good job

what rims are you going for?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thats not a genuine BEE*R Kit, sorry but the fitment looks horrible,


----------



## canadaGTR (Nov 22, 2006)

for a replica kit, the fitment was fairly easy. not much trimming and cutting to align decent.

the kit only cost 1300 quid shipped.

we all know authentic kits fit better, but im happy with the results for the price i paid.


rims i am not sure yet. I will wait for the car to come out of the paint shop before choosing the final offset.

and it also needs to be lowered after rims are selected.


thanks for your comments... it has been a rather easy build for someone with no professional bodywork experience.


----------



## canadaGTR (Nov 22, 2006)

matty32 said:


> sorry but the fitment looks horrible,


haha thanks for the support Newera:blahblah:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its just sad that you live in canada as if you ever see a genuine BEE*R kit close up after fitting by bee*R themselves the work is first class. however you cannot as your over the otherside of the world

youve just bought a copy kit, and it shows! fitment looks really bad.

for the price you paid, better you saved abit more and bought the real deal, 

its like buying a GTS and putting GTR badges on it..why bother?


----------



## canadaGTR (Nov 22, 2006)

there are 4 Bee-r Cars in Canada, and I have seen one up close. even got about 50 pictures of the car while it was being disassembled for lightweight and track purposes. and i cant say the install from Bee-r the company is world class.

frankly i think tafftunes bee-r is the finest example in the world for quality fitment. 

I have seen pics of bee-r's kit which they just hammer the crap out of the oem gtr panels just to get the kit to fit. and nice rust holes in the trunk.


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

> The way you have done the rear wheelarches is not really good quality


LOL 

Looks like they were cut out with a hand grenade!!!


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

matty32 said:


> its just sad that you live in canada as if you ever see a genuine BEE*R kit close up after fitting by bee*R themselves the work is first class. however you cannot as your over the otherside of the world
> 
> youve just bought a copy kit, and it shows! fitment looks really bad.
> 
> ...


Hey whats up with all the negativity ?
i think you are being a Harsh on the guy, he has clearly stated that he is not a professional body guy, and i for one will praise him for his attempt and not slate him for trying,
Only cos he did not buy the original Bee R kit from you guys, that is no reason for all this


----------



## canadaGTR (Nov 22, 2006)

matty32 said:


> its just sad that you live in canada as if you ever see a genuine BEE*R kit close up after fitting by bee*R themselves the work is first class. however you cannot as your over the otherside of the world
> 
> youve just bought a copy kit, and it shows! fitment looks really bad.
> 
> ...


Its just sad that you live in UK and feel the need to bash other peoples work... this is my members gallery.. this isnt a build thread open to conversation.

comments are accepted, but being a sponsor like yourself sure shows how supportive and mature you can really be. Im glad i dont live near you or your shop.. but you probably wouldnt say that to my face either.


----------



## ANDYGTR12 (Feb 22, 2008)

I think you doing a great job! As for Matty32 why do you always leave negative feedback on things which were not bought from Newera?? To be honest i think your pathetic!


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

theres no need to fall out about it guys! were all friends here!

From what i can see the kit fits pretty good and as long as your happy with it thats all that matters.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Fair enough , they could have done lots of things differently, and a little nicer. 

No shame living in Vancouver, you are after all closer to Japan than the UK  

As Alex said, chill out its just a body kit install.

Either way you cant post on a public forum and only get positive/constructive comments, there will always be people that will try and shit on your parade, nature of the interweb.


----------



## simplysideways (Apr 17, 2007)

good luck with ur build, there are alway arrogant people that are gonna be little everything we do,but if it came to them doing it doing it themselves they would hide behind ther ignorance,nice job. some people need to grow up a little imo,as the man said it is a project


----------



## canadaGTR (Nov 22, 2006)

well, thanks.

i was hoping there was common sense in all parts of the world.


from start to finish the build would only cost me $2500 pounds since i did most of the work myself.

which i think is a great look for the price i have to pay.


The authentic kit retails with shipping for almost $3200 pounds to my door. then headlights... labour.. paint.. rims.

I am happy with what i paid for.


----------



## R33 STIG (Nov 29, 2007)

canadaGTR said:


> there are 4 Bee-r Cars in Canada, and I have seen one up close. even got about 50 pictures of the car while it was being disassembled for lightweight and track purposes. and i cant say the install from Bee-r the company is world class.
> 
> frankly i think tafftunes bee-r is the finest example in the world for quality fitment.
> 
> I have seen pics of bee-r's kit which they just hammer the crap out of the oem gtr panels just to get the kit to fit. and nice rust holes in the trunk.


LOL, you probably mean disassembled so someone could plaigurise Bee-R's hard work in creating this kit in the first place...  
Personally, I don't like seeing nice kits copied - it's design theft. 

I've been to the Bee-R factory in Yokohama in 2006. Imai San allowed us to view the work being done on customer's cars there, and I didn't see any quality issues at all. Quite the opposite. Fit & finish was awesome, but that was the rear deal.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm with R33 STIG on this, *do not buy knock offs*


----------



## canadaGTR (Nov 22, 2006)

R33 STIG said:


> LOL, you probably mean disassembled so someone could plaigurise Bee-R's hard work in creating this kit in the first place...


:chairshot yeah.. buy a complete bee-r car and stripe it down.. unrivet the overfenders and make a mold of it. makes perfect sense.:chuckle:


----------



## Oskarsson (Feb 4, 2007)

If you can get it as nice as this R32 you have done a great job.He´s from Finland I think..


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

matty32 said:


> for the price you paid, better you saved abit more and bought the real deal,
> 
> its like buying a GTS and putting GTR badges on it..why bother?


By "real deal" do you mean an R34, or the equally tacky genuine Bee*R kit?

People who stick this sort of crap on their cars are no better than people who stick Ferrari kits on MR2s. If you can't afford an R34 then ah well, that's life. Buying a dodgy quality replica "replica" kit is about as bad as you can get.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Have to agree with you Durzel.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

First off, you ALWAYS going to get ALOT of negative comment when you do something extreme... I found that out when I fist posted my car. I was hoping for some nice support for stepping over the edge and trying something never done before... and I got lots of support, and more negative support believe it not...

Rather it be jealousy because they cannot achieve something such as yours, or the fact that they feel something orginial is good and it should not be mess about... end of the day, they have their right to voice their opinion, and we have our right to our own liking. You just have to hold your head up high and just carry on, don't get discourage in any way, shape, or form.

For the record, I am not a big fan of the Bee-R kit as I do think it loose the origin of the R32, and I am not a fan of copy kits/wheels either as I think that is design theft... But the amount of work you put in is undeniable, and that deserve respect. 

For anything who think widebody kit are just bolt on with a few rivits, then some filler over it and a lick of paint; they have never put on a full over fender wide body kit... You solve one problem, you get another twenty. You think it will take one hour, it will end up taking a day... Its a hard battle.

Best of luck and can't wait to see it get done. But remember, a nice complete car is in the small details... You work with what you got and all you can do is try to do the best... but the end result will show so make sure you finish the install with no regret.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

right ok let me explain my comments

i think its great that people spend time and effort on their own cars and build it to how they want it thats cool 

im not a huge fan of the bee*r kit, i like the look of the stock R32 or R34, not something inbetween, 

what im saying is, its like doing a conversion half way...using non-authentic parts.

if your happy doing that, great its your car

you posted in the members gallery a photo and were asking for comments. i added my view, if that differs from your own then im sorry thats just my view

IF you can get the items to line up correctly and it looks ok then cool, 

however its hard to explain what the quality is like from bee*r on a car thats had it fitted. 

i just think your doing yourself, the clean 32 you seemed to have started with, and the bee*r kit in general an injustice

as to where you purchase the kits from everyones free to choose.  they are an expensive kit but then alot of work has gone into the kit and its a "one off".

hope your project works out.


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

canadaGTR said:


> frankly i think tafftunes bee-r is the finest example in the world for quality fitment.
> 
> I have seen pics of bee-r's kit which they just hammer the crap out of the oem gtr panels just to get the kit to fit. and nice rust holes in the trunk.


But did you not say a while back to Taff..........



canadaGTR said:


> and this is coming from some building a complete FAKE car?
> That god awful B324R.:chairshot



So looks like your making a fake car using a fake kit, hmm


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

any chance of sticking up a link to where you got the kit


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

I won't even go into what I think about this car....!


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

I find this a really sad thread. You've been ripped of mate. Some company has taken a very unusual and expensive kit that probably took BEE*R quite a bit of time and energy to deveop - then they've spent a day copying it - and now you have spent £1300 quid and lined their pockets and made their little dodgy business venture successful.

Your free to do what you want with your car of course - but don't expect anyone to like what you are doing. If i posted a thread stating that I had just mugged an old granny and bought some wheels - i wouldnt expect anyone on here to congratulate me.

I hate copies, i hate GT-R badges on GTST's, i hate Rota GTR's, and i hate your body kit. 

Butuz


----------



## Pez301 (May 29, 2007)

Durzel said:


> By "real deal" do you mean an R34, or the equally tacky genuine Bee*R kit?
> 
> People who stick this sort of crap on their cars are no better than people who stick Ferrari kits on MR2s. If you can't afford an R34 then ah well, that's life. Buying a dodgy quality replica "replica" kit is about as bad as you can get.


we cant have r34 in canada before 2014, because of a stupid law


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Oskarsson said:


> If you can get it as nice as this R32 you have done a great job.He´s from Finland I think..


Yep! It's mine. And this one is built by Bee*R in Japan. The car is now in Helsinki, Finland. 
Check out the progress here: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/82453-domo-kuns-b324r-gt-r-finland.html#post744428



sideways.taff said:


> I won't even go into what I think about this car....!


Pretty much the same words came in my mind. It's a copy of this great kit. And quality doesn't come to mind when I see some thing like this. 
But hey, each to their own.

Best of luck to you canadaGTR with your project.

And for those who "hate" this kit cos it’s a fake R34 or a replica R34... whoa!
It's not a R34 replica nor should it be. Bee*R just takes the best shapes of different skyline bodylines and put them in to one car. 
That what's it's all about. I think it’s just a great bodykit. It's a Bee*R thing


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I think it looks cool.
I would never do that to my car though as I doubt I could afford it ...lol


----------



## aeron (May 6, 2007)

you should've just showed the finish product w/o raising any suspicions! :squintdan


----------



## R33 STIG (Nov 29, 2007)

Butuz said:


> I find this a really sad thread. You've been ripped of mate. Some company has taken a very unusual and expensive kit that probably took BEE*R quite a bit of time and energy to deveop - then they've spent a day copying it - and now you have spent £1300 quid and lined their pockets and made their little dodgy business venture successful.
> 
> Your free to do what you want with your car of course - but don't expect anyone to like what you are doing. If i posted a thread stating that I had just mugged an old granny and bought some wheels - i wouldnt expect anyone on here to congratulate me.
> 
> ...


GTRCanada hasn't been ripped off.... Why's that? 
Because he sells these fake kits on GTRCanada.com, that's why...!

Take a look at the closer pics of the bodykit. Nice finish, lol - not!

MWRACING B324R Bee-R Build - GTRCanada - Canada's premier skyline enthusiasts club

Bee-R Racing B324R Kit $3200!! - GTRCanada - Canada's premier skyline enthusiasts club


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

WOW..there are a lot of negative comments for our fellow skyline bretherin... This may not be everyones cup of tea and crumpette but don't try to shit talk his efforts. Not all of us can justify a 5,000+ pound body kit on a 5,000 dollar car. He liked the style and found a knock off. It may not be the same quality..but it also wasn't the same dollar. Anyway..I like the look of the stock R32 anyway. To me the Bee-r kit looks way to plastic especially in white. It looks like a hot wheels car or a model that you buy at your local hobby store for 40bux


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

I wish Bee-R would make that kit with stock R32 lights. I like the wider rear/front arches, the R34 headlights not so much. Look out of place with the R32 tails


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Durzel said:


> People who stick this sort of crap on their cars are no better than people who stick Ferrari kits on MR2s. If you can't afford an R34 then ah well, that's life. Buying a dodgy quality replica "replica" kit is about as bad as you can get.


So basicly as a moderator of the GTROC, you say that all the poeples who bought and own Bee-R 324GTR cars on here, are complete idiots and poor bastards? 
You sounds like a little boy, I bet you can`t even draw a streight line on a white bit of paper and you want to bash peoples , companies and an entire industry, because you think the reason for Bee-R to create this stuff, is because they want to provide a poor possibilty, for poor bastards, to own the . . . ohhh sooo great R34GTR in a copy.???

I will tell you something very simple: Peoples who build, fit a Ferrari alike, well done kit on a MR2, actually don`t especially want to own a Ferrari! That`s the main difference. They build this kind of kits in first place, because they get inspired to create by a wonderfull design like the Ferrari shape, not because they really want to own a Ferrari!
These peoples like to create, what ever it takes, it`s a passion for design,art that pushes them to create.

Now you can say , they should create their own design ex . . . but that`s not the point! They not need to prove anything to you or somebody else, they just enjoy their passion.

At the end Bee-R has produced that kit, Veilside the Fortune kit for the RX7 and NSX, Nocturnal his kit and many other have created something as well, spent thausend of houres in creation.

What have you done? NOTHING else then eating the boring mass products from a car maker . .very creative!, maybe you should put some chrome wheels on your car, because that would show, that you have at least a bit of unique creativity.

Boring people get out from the thread if you can only bash others!!!


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

Personally I don't like such conversions because for me R32 looks way better that R34, R34 is too flashy. But there are some people who might like to have their R32 look like R34. 
However R34 isn't just outside looks, it's got a better performance characteristics, it's also different inside, it has MFD and some other comforts and it's also a newer car. So making R32 into R34 by outside doesn't change a bit of what this car is. It's another fancy body kit (for me to fancy, never will I cut my car to fit a body kit and I also think that you destroy other peoples work) for people that are concerned about looks. There are people like that, some like more power, other like better looks. But doing a poor job just doesn't look better than fitting anything randomly and much to many parts, so that you cannot distinguish what that car really is (you surely see many of those car driven mostly by some young folks that are into "tunning")

It's your car and your money but don't expect to hear a lot of good comment if the kit you bought is: (one) a copy of a well known kit and (two) a bad copy. If you align everything correctly then good for you, but if you don't then the car will look like a badly repaired example. It's the details that count.

And sorry for being a bad guy in this thread


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

This is really funny:

MWRACING now has access to The Famous Bee-r Kit. BUT with a twist!!!

This kit was REMOLDED in the USA and built more flexible and stronger!!!

So Technically it is a replica kit made better than the Original with Proflex Fiberglass. ( remember not all fiberglass is created equal)

Bee-r's Kit is $5,000, plus loading into a container and container shipping.. so add another $2,000 for shipping and handling. and thats just to Vancouver... more expensive if your in any other province.


My kit will be $3,200 available for pick up in Vancouver. INTRODUCTORY PRICE$2750!!!



The quality of the kit is far from the original,there is not one line that fits(i have installed a lot japanese bodykits,and if its a good make,it just needs paint,no work regarding fitment.

They have original video from Bee-R in the advert and sell copysh*t.

Sorry,but that really poor.


----------



## canadaGTR (Nov 22, 2006)

this thread makes me laugh... how everyone cares soo much about a strangers car halfway around the world.opcorn: 

everyone who has commended me for installing a widebody kit with no professional bodywork experience I thank you. Its my car, my build i dont care what haters or dreamers think.

and for others especially sponsors who takes the time to criticize other peoples efforts and work... all i can say is we need more of you on forums and the internet:blahblah: :chairshot :blahblah: :chairshot 

I didnt come here to sell the kits.. nor do i advertise that i am a sponsor on the other forum, frankly i can care less of what you think.

Most peoples Egos are too big to notice that Canada has a 15 year rule. and the newest cars allowed to enter Canada is 1993 imports. Hence No R34's allowed.

And people who care to go to GTRCanada.com if you dig deep enough.. you will also see that I am building a Full R34 Front and Rear conversion on another GTR. One Off. Hand Made, My creation. Professionally installed.

Front clip swap.. full rear end cut off.. and OEM R34 GTR Sheet metal and parts...

That is not a copy kit.. it is not a Authentic kit...

that is My custom car. hey .. maybe one day ppl will knock-off my car.

I commend Nocturnal for building something One-Off.


----------



## cooljustin (Jun 6, 2009)

Well stated CanadaGTR.. 

Just one question though, are those kits originally created (copied) by you or you are a simple supplier of RACEONUSA kits in Canada? Cuz they look exceptionally similar...cheers mate


----------

